# Cattery name ideas



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi All,
I am going to start breeding Cornish Rex and would really appreciate some Cattery name ideas.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

I think it was in the 5th century, that King Mark ruled Cornwall, so since Rex means king, you could maybe go for 'King Mark's Regal Cattery'. He is also believed to have had some links with Tintagel, which, of course, is where King Arthur's court, at Camelot, is supposed to have been. Arthurian legend is so rich in names, you could choose any of them. Since you'll be breeding, maybe 'The Camelot Cat's Cradle'?


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

crystalwitch said:


> I think it was in the 5th century, that King Mark ruled Cornwall, so since Rex means king, you could maybe go for 'King Mark's Regal Cattery'. He is also believed to have had some links with Tintagel, which, of course, is where King Arthur's court, at Camelot, is supposed to have been. Arthurian legend is so rich in names, you could choose any of them. Since you'll be breeding, maybe 'The Camelot Cat's Cradle'?


great ideas, thank you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sharon Kerr said:


> Hi All,
> I am going to start breeding Cornish Rex and would really appreciate some Cattery name ideas.


Do you mean for your breeder's prefix?
You need something that's personal to you and dissimilar to other existing prefixes. It helps to go for something fairly short too as the maximum number of letters in a registered kitten's name include the prefix.
Camelot sounds a good choice for Cornish Rex but you need to check the gccf list to see if it's already in use


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharon Kerr said:


> Hi All,
> I am going to start breeding Cornish Rex and would really appreciate some Cattery name ideas.


Interesting, very few breeders of these around - only 44 registered with the GCCF last year. I'm friends with one of the few.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you mean for your breeder's prefix?
> You need something that's personal to you and dissimilar to other existing prefixes. It helps to go for something fairly short too as the maximum number of letters in a registered kitten's name include the prefix.
> Camelot sounds a good choice for Cornish Rex but you need to check the gccf list to see if it's already in use


I just assumed that @sharon was looking for cattery names - never even knew that breeders have prefixes! Are Cornish Rexes those ones that have the curly coats - bit like an astrakhan coat?


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

crystalwitch said:


> I just assumed that @sharon was looking for cattery names - never even knew that breeders have prefixes! Are Cornish Rexes those ones that have the curly coats - bit like an astrakhan coat?


i am looking for suggestion for names and yes their fur is like an astrakhan coat.


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you mean for your breeder's prefix?
> You need something that's personal to you and dissimilar to other existing prefixes. It helps to go for something fairly short too as the maximum number of letters in a registered kitten's name include the prefix.
> Camelot sounds a good choice for Cornish Rex but you need to check the gccf list to see if it's already in use


Thank you Im aware of the rules and naming, I was hoping for cute or funny cattery name suggestions. Im not very creative when it comes to names


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

crystalwitch said:


> I just assumed that @sharon was looking for cattery names - never even knew that breeders have prefixes! Are Cornish Rexes those ones that have the curly coats - bit like an astrakhan coat?


All the rex breeds have curly hair - Devon, Cornish & Selkirk rex, plus some others in other countries.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharon Kerr said:


> Thank you Im aware of the rules and naming, I was hoping for cute or funny cattery name suggestions. Im not very creative when it comes to names


I think a cattery name should be like bathroom tiles - something that might not be really hip now, but won't look really old fashioned in 10 or 20 years time. Also everyone I know who breeds uses their prefix as their cattery name.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I use my prefix, though as a hobby breeder who just breeds from home, I don't have a cattery as such.
I've often thought my prefix would be rather apt if I were to breed rexes though


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

lymorelynn said:


> I use my prefix, though as a hobby breeder who just breeds from home, I don't have a cattery as such.
> I've often thought my prefix would be rather apt if I were to breed rexes though


i live in Iceland, so im not sure what your prefix is


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> Interesting, very few breeders of these around - only 44 registered with the GCCF last year. I'm friends with one of the few.


Im in Iceland, so the registery is with FiFé.


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

lymorelynn said:


> I use my prefix, though as a hobby breeder who just breeds from home, I don't have a cattery as such.
> I've often thought my prefix would be rather apt if I were to breed rexes though


wow, are those your cats? they are beautiful? are they oriental or siamese?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sharon Kerr said:


> wow, are those your cats? they are beautiful? are they oriental or siamese?


Siamese. Thank you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sharon Kerr said:


> i live in Iceland, so im not sure what your prefix is


It's Lambchop


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Sharon Kerr said:


> i am looking for suggestion for names and yes their fur is like an astrakhan coat.


I've only ever seen them in pictures, never in real life, but they look lovely. Are their coats soft?


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> It's Lambchop


I've seen several of your posts, referring to lambchop kittens, and wasn't sure if it was a breed that I hadn't come across. Wanted to ask on a few occasions, but didn't want you to think I was thick, asking something that everyone else seemed to know! Because I've never known any breeders - all my fur babies have come from rescues - I had never heard of prefixes. I've learnt so much on this forum.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> All the rex breeds have curly hair - Devon, Cornish & Selkirk rex, plus some others in other countries.


Out of those you mention, I've only heard of the Devon and Cornish Rexes. To have such unique coats, I assume they must have a common ancestor?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

crystalwitch said:


> I've only ever seen them in pictures, never in real life, but they look lovely. Are their coats soft?


Both Devon & Cornish red have very soft coats


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

crystalwitch said:


> Out of those you mention, I've only heard of the Devon and Cornish Rexes. To have such unique coats, I assume they must have a common ancestor?


All different ancestors and different genetics


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> All different ancestors and different genetics


Thank you for answering my questions - although I've had cats for around 22 years now, none of them have been pure breeds, and I haven't really given it a lot of thought, beyond thinking all of them are beautiful but some are unusual or especially striking.


----------



## Sharon Kerr (Jun 16, 2020)

crystalwitch said:


> I've only ever seen them in pictures, never in real life, but they look lovely. Are their coats soft?


Incredibly soft as there is only an undercoat.


----------

